# Health question



## toddt (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello everyone,

My name is Todd. I hate to be the guy who posts his first post as a health questions, so sorry. I am in Raleigh so hello NC crowd. 
I will ask the explain the issue and give a description, then follow with some needed information.

1. Currently 2 Phyllobates Bycolors. One of which has something strange going on. His/Her belly seems to be pulsating rather old. Probably the best way to explain would be it looks like something is trying to fight it's way out. Much like a child in a mother. I also noticed on the right chest a small protrusion or bulge. Both sides seem to be moving strange. Also she puffs up above her back area and shows her ribs. 
2. Information. they are currently housed in a 10 gallon (rather small currently working on larger) for about 14 months after qt. Fed daily with fresh repashy calcium plus. temp. 75 during day and 70 or so at night. misted almost daily if not twice. also a humidifier pumping in couple times a day for humidity which stays above 80% almost all of the time. They both eat regularly no problems and seem to dedicate regularly. I have hydro-balls, ABG, spag, and leaf litter. the water level stays about 1 inch below soil( though soil seems wetter than should be). I have about 2 inch of hydro, 2inch of ABG and 1 of rest. The last time I added anything to the tank other than fly's was probably 4 months ago when I trimmed plants and added leaf litter(boiled) and moss from Sponsor. 

My thoughts: The frog in question seems to be eating well. Is not overweight, though stomach could be slightly bloated. Its hard to tell but would think logically the movements on the chest/belly are lungs breathing heavy. If this were the case I would think something respiratory. As for the bulge on the right chest no idea. 
Or could it be the frog is a she, is egg bound, and try to push stuff around. 
Or some sort of internal parasite. I haven't been able to find information about a possible parasite that would cause this. However, I have not moved to getting fecals. 

I currently have he/she in QT Tupperware with paper towels, a plant, petre dish with water. I look in and she seems active and alert.

Sorry for being long winded but figured the more info the better the issue could be answered. If possible will try to shoot a pic soon.

Thanks for any help,

Todd


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi! 

Here's is my vet's info. They are very good people and not expensive like you would think. It's around 50 bucks for a physical exam. The one that treats my frogs is Dr Leonatti. She has a real knack with frogs. Please give them a call.

Avian and Exotic Animal Care, Raleigh, NC | Exclusively dedicated to the care of birds, reptiles, amphibians, fish and exotic mammals.

eta: there is usually someone there on Saturdays


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you grab a quick video of the frog so we can see what's going on?


----------



## toddt (Apr 22, 2012)

Below is the you.tube link. Not sure how to post video. 
Also looking at this he is looking alittle thin. Has been eating well, even coming out to feeding spot. You will also notice one of his toes is swollen. It has been that way since the first week I received the frog 16 months ago. 

Phyllobates Bycolor - YouTube
Phyllobates Bycolor 2 - YouTube


Thanks,

Todd


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, yea it does look like that frog has a belly full of something. And he does look a little thin. I really think you should give Dr Leonatti a call and see if she can see him asap. She loves herps and will take good care of him.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I am not an expert in any way, but, I think that it would be a bad idea to purchase anti-parasitics on the internet to try to treat him yourself (if you were thinking of that). It looks like either something large or a whole lot of something going on in there and I just think that he needs hands on professional treatment.


----------



## toddt (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks again for your time,

I probably wouldn't order offline for my frogs. There issues seem to be less straight forward than reptiles. I have visited Avian for a Greek tortoise I found wandering around lake Johnson many years ago. They seemed to help and know they have I good reputation. I'll see what I can do about an appointment. 

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Please let me know how it goes.


----------



## toddt (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello frogface,
As it turns out I wasn't able to make it to the vet today. It wouldn't have made much difference, the frog was dead by noon. My guess was parasite overload. ASAP I am going to get the other guy in or at least get fecals. 
Thanks for the info.

Todd


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that.

Can you get a necropsy on the one that died?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry. But how Frogface says a necropsy would be useful to understand what has happened to this poor frog. It would be very useful for everyone.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

What is it that you feed them out of curiosity?


----------



## toddt (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes it is quite sad. I was thinking back and remembered I actually have had them for over two years. 
I will not be able to do a necropsy. (Disposed of the frog this am). I thought about getting one done but for some reason didn't convince myself. I guess two screaming kids while getting ready for work clouded my judgement. 
On the other hand I am going to call Avian tomorrow about fecals for the 2nd frog. If it were a parisite overload the other will probably have similar issues. I will report back on the parisites after the fecal. It you guys have any other ideas to my situation I'm all ears.
I feed daily to every other day fruit flys(fruit fly company from Petco) with Repashy calcium plus. The fruit flys are raised on NE Herp fruit fly food. I started using the calcium plus sometime in August or when the reptile show was in Raleigh last. Before was Rep Cal with d3 daily and the Rep Cal herpivite every 2 to 3 days or so.
I was also feeding an occasional cricket. Not very often and have not in at least two months. Also once a week or so I drop as many as possible spring tails so it's possible they could have been eating those occasionally.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anything changed in their enclosure that could be causing stress?


----------



## toddt (Apr 22, 2012)

Nothing has changed since last March or so. Actually I did add a layer of live oak leaves in the last couple of months(boiled). 
They seemed to hop around and be quite happy. I think they could have been both male or both female. I have had them over 2 years and did not notice calling. They had minor dominance displays with the frog that died being the dominate one, though he was a little smaller. They usually kept away from each other. The vivarium has several hides. In the morning they would come out and wait for food at the normal drop spot.
I was also thinking could it be a pathogen of some type? I am not familiar with them at all. Was questioning this because the soil seems to be wetter than I like, even with the water level at least half an inch below the soil line. 
As another note. Even with seeding the vivarium with spring tails often, they could not form a colony. I have had other vivarium that they seemed to flourish.


----------

